# Beaver Activity on Huron



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Put in at Flat Rock and fished all day. I was surprised to notice a lot of recent beaver activity upriver from the GC. This will be the second trip I've made to the Huron, the other last March. I don't recall seeing any activity last spring. Is this a new thing for the Huron or did I just miss it last year? Also curious as to where there dam is they are working on? Seemed to be a small trib. Directly across the river from this pic. Maybe up there? BTW had a great day. Water was low and clear (Huron clear) Explored all the way to the R.R. bridge and went 0 -4. Fought a nice buck for 3 or 4 minutes and rolled my line ten feet away from the net. Buddy hooked into a nice one as well took him down into a snag after about 2 minutes. All four bottom bouncing spawn. I usually make the 2hr and 15 minute drive to the Kzoo but I am considering putting in more time on the Huron with it an hours drive from me.

An extremely large cottonwood a beaver has been working on!


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

there not beaver there minks i see them some times. nice work on the fishing any ways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Saw quite a few trees gnawed on last winter. There was a real nice willow tree in someones back yard completely toppled. I'm guessing not everyone is happy to see them in the river. Never did see an actual beaver or their lodge. Good to here that some fish were hooked though, better luck to you next time on the landing.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

@ SalmonSteel: Hmmmmm....... There is beaver activity all over above the golf course. Minks do not fall trees.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Some more activity:


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That must be one helluva mink


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe they are Husqvarna wielding minks?


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Swampbuckster said:


> @ SalmonSteel: Hmmmmm....... There is beaver activity all over above the golf course. Minks do not fall trees.


i didnt know i have seen minks at huroc some times on the sloped side of the coffer.ive never seen bever activity though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

While minks are common throughout the Huron river watershed, Beavers are not. At least I thought so until today! I live near a tributary that ties into the Huron (Portage Creek) and remember seeing a few fallen trees from a beaver years ago but I figured someone may have trapped it because no new sign ever appeared. Salmonsteel, I was shocked to say the least today!


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

As of 3 years ago had seen plenty of fresh sign in and near Oakwoods Metropark. They're quite plentiful in S/E Mi. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

With a river that size the beaver do not need a dam to survive.

They are living in bank dens. There might be a pile of brush or chewed sticks on top. You can somee times see the run comming out of the den as it will be lighter color due to the activity keeping the mud off the run exposing sand.

Also look for a pile of what ever they are feeding on stuck in the bottom for winter food if the river freezes over.


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

Showed up in the Rockwood area about three years ago.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

salmonsteel97 said:


> there not beaver there minks i see them some times. nice work on the fishing any ways.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are beavers and have been there in river for a while, also there is a cpl that live in crystal bay, just like alot of other things they have made their way south and east. We have quite a few on our property in Albion on the kzoo river and every yr their damage gets worse but great to see down in our area. Like another said they live in the banks like the muskrats I have yet to see any dens


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

A friend that lives downstream from the GC says he's seen cuts too. And here I thought they were only in bars with the cougars.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

trevor said:


> a friend that lives downstream from the gc says he's seen cuts too. And here i thought they were only in bars with the cougars.


lol


----------

